# Gas mileage



## StansB13 (Feb 11, 2003)

My gas has dropped from 35-40 to about 30-35. I'm not really complaining, but I'm wondering if it has to do with the colder weather. 

thanks,
Stan


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Ummm do you purchase all your gas at the same place and have recently tuned up your car?When you filled up the time before last did you fill a couple drums also and recently filled your tank with the same batch?What I am trying to say is there could be a million different things affecting it and you didnt really give us too much info to work with.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, the winter does have to do with your lower gas mileage. Even if everything is supposed to work the way it should, you will experience a lower gas mileage in the winter, especially with the kind of winter we're experiencing here in Ohio. It's got to do with how many accessories you're using, of which the heater is a major one. Also, in the winter time, refineries add some ingredient to the gas (also referred to as winter gas). I don't know exactly why they add it, but I'm assuming its too keep the gas from freezing in your fuel lines. This kind of gas supposedly also contributes to the lower gas mileage in the winter time.

So there's nothing to worry about. You should see your gas mileage go up soon as it gets warmer.


----------



## StansB13 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I tuned it up in the summer and have been getting the good mileage for about 6 months. I also get my gas at just a couple of places. I guess I wasn't very clear in my original post. 
While I wasn't worried about it (30-35 ain't too bad) I was just spoiled I guess and hoping it would come back up in the warmer weather. I'll have to wait a couple of months and see. If it still gets the 30-35, I'll post again...

Stan


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

What year is the car? I wish I got 30-35. My 1991 Nissan Sentra XE (1.6) gets about 22 MPG right now;/


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

StansB13 said:


> My gas has dropped from 35-40 to about 30-35. I'm not really complaining, but I'm wondering if it has to do with the colder weather.
> 
> thanks,
> Stan


I have a JDM SR20 with a few mods, i went on a little trip last weekend and i had a half a tank and went 217 miles on that. Most was highway and at higher speeds, lots of throttle in and out and i figured out i was getting 45-50 mpg. Cold air, your engine likes it more. You will get better performance and optimal milege with cooler weather. If your running a GA16, 30-35 isnt bad, how is your tune up and so forth?


----------



## StansB13 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gump: tuned up in the summer (although I might check the air filter).

Sanyo: it's a '91 XE.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Well lets see, I just did spark plugs, wires, distributor cap, rotor, oil, air filter, and oxygen sensor. I get shit for gas, like 25 max;/ PFT I'm like what the fuck? I added like 20 type-r stickers I thought in addition to the 50 extra WHP per sticker(which I now get over 2000whp because of them!) I thought hey would also give me a few hundred MPG. Damnit :givebeer:


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> Well lets see, I just did spark plugs, wires, distributor cap, rotor, oil, air filter, and oxygen sensor. I get shit for gas, like 25 max;/ PFT I'm like what the fuck? I added like 20 type-r stickers I thought in addition to the 50 extra WHP per sticker(which I now get over 2000whp because of them!) I thought hey would also give me a few hundred MPG. Damnit :givebeer:


Type R huh? :thumbdwn: did you forget you own a nissan and not a honda?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Do I? Crap forgot about that


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey dont sweat it they have 1000hp & 1200tq GTR badges for us.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Phew I was about to get scared! So writing NISSAN on the windsheild in big letters and getting a 15 dollar muffler tip from AutoZone should ad a few hundred hp right there right?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh yeah you got it now boy.Just be sure to get an aluminum parkbench spoiler to sit on cause all those horses gets tiring................................


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea might be kinda hard to sit on though, its gonne be about 15 feet off the ground so everyone can see it and the aerodynamics add like another 200whp!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

man yo uand wes should go head to head boost VS. NA,249.5 whp VS 2000 whp it would be sick.To think he holds the record hahaha


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

He holds the record? Pft no I do! Those type-r stickers I put on, DAMN. I just dyno'd it, with 150 type-r stickers, the name NISSAN written on the windshield, 15 dollar muffler tip, and 25 ft wing made about 10,000 whp! DAMN!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn you should be able to fly now


----------

